# PVC Expansion joint required underground to meter/panel?



## dielectricunion (Nov 29, 2012)

I see a lot of underground PVC here that has yanked out of the meter base or disconnect. Is it best practice to use an expansion joint to prevent this or is there another method?

I lived in Chicago before moving to IN so had never dealt with PVC. I see tons of PVC here and I have never seen anyone use an expansion joint. I also have never used one while working under several local electrical contractors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Our poco requires a slip joint at the meter base for this reason due to settling.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here, we put a sleeve around the PVC, just a short piece of larger pipe around the conduit. If someone pours a sidewalk later on, then the sidewalk can settle without taking the conduit with it.

An expansion joint could work but pulls down your conductors as well. Depending on how much slack in your conductors, it might be an issue.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We always use expansion joints on underground services.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Use expansion joints for all underground pvc around here. The local inspectors require it. 5+ years ago they started. We never used them, had to dig up some installations and disassemble them to add the expansions. After doing that a few times, we made started doing it on everything. At least the inspectors are consistent, just figure them in/ tell the customer we have to install them and make money on them.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Not much will stop the force of it being yanked. But a proper strap will surely stop the gradual force of Mother Earth. I don't see many expansion joints. Not saying there no good


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> We always use expansion joints on underground services.


Same here.


----------

